# Sacramento @ Seattle Game Thread (11/10)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*@* 

*Sacramento Kings (1-3) @ Seattle SuperSonics (3-1)
KeyArena, Wednesday November 10, 2004
7:30pm PT, ESPN/CSN-Sacramento *

*Probable Starters*





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Doug Christie/Mike Bibby 





































Jerome James/Reggie Evans/Rashard Lewis/Ray Allen/Luke Ridnour 

-Sonics board game thread


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Seattle is also coming off a back-to-back. They beat the Nuggets in Denver, 108-88.

They also beat the Spurs on Sunday, 113-94.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

You just know these Kings vs Sonics games are going to be high scoring shootouts.  

This is what I posted over on the Supes board...



> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> The Sonics are rolling after a couple of impressive games. Looks like the Kings are back on track after beating the Raptors too (nice triple-double by Webber).
> 
> The Kings owned us last year, but I think it will be closer this season. Our frontcourt defense has been improved so far, so Brad Miller shouldn't be having those 28 and 17 games against us. But, Christie is still one of the better defenders of Ray in the league, that will be a tough matchup. Bibby and Jackson are probably going to torch Ridnour, so i'll give the Kings the advantage.
> ...


Good luck guys.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

This will be no easy game by any stretch...


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

This is the kind of game the Kings need to win if they expect to be contenders this year. Seattle has been playing well but I think the Kings will take it. 108-100 Kings.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Right now Ray Allen and Rashard Lewis > Webber and Peja, but I doubt this will keep up for the season. Basically the team with the hottest shooter wins, I'll guess the Kings finally got warmed up last night and will take this one as well.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

Ray Allen shoots very well in the supersonic's last games...
14-21 from the 3 point range.
christie gotta stop allen in the game...
also kings gotta score...more than 100 will give em the win IMO.
good luck!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NBA.com Preview


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings 109
Sonics 103

Peja 33pts
Webb 20pts 12rbs 5blks


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

If the Kings prove to form last year, we won't win this game, they don't seem to know how to play on back-to-back's, especially when travelling.

Kings 104
Sonics 108

Bibby: 27pts, 6 dimes
Peja: 22 pts


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Getting **** kicked early as I expected, Webb 0-5, his back to back game percentage must be about 20% in the last 3 years.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Lewis and Allen 7-9 combines, yeah, this isn't gonna work out, and im sure adelman won't make an adjustments on D.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> Lewis and Allen 7-9 combines, yeah, this isn't gonna work out, and im sure adelman won't make an adjustments on D.


lord knows they can go cold at ANY time, and we aint got nothin to back it up

Peja has points but even he aint shooting well

Ridnour playing well for us finding the open guys


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

THIS IS ****IN BRUTAL:upset:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

THIS KINGS TEAM IS FLAT OUT AWFUL


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Halftime:

Kings: 39
Sonics: 53

Miller: 10 pts, 7 Reb
Peja: 9 pts

GARBAGE!!!!!!


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

It's funny how big guys on the opposing team are always getting compliments on offense when they play the kings. Just a coincidence? I think not.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> It's funny how big guys on the opposing team are always getting compliments on offense when they play the kings. Just a coincidence? I think not.


Join me to your Barnes fan club. 


Man our team sucks right now... 

And that Fortson guy, he shouldn't be able to play basketball, maybe football. :upset:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Sonics 82
Kings 66


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Game is getting out of hand... Miller v.s Fartson is quite fun to watch though


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

What is wrong with our guys not being able me make shots???


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> What is wrong with our guys not being able me make shots???


Shots aren't going to fall every game, but one thing that we can do whether on the road or at home is give some effort.

And all we do is *****, Miller is a constant baby, just wake up and start playing.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> 
> 
> Shots aren't going to fall every game, but one thing that we can do whether on the road or at home is give some effort.
> ...


Sadly Miller is also the most effective player on your team right now...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> 
> 
> Shots aren't going to fall every game, but one thing that we can do whether on the road or at home is *give some effort.*


They've never done that. And thats why our defense sucks. :nonono:


Hey, you live in Vancouver right??
What can you say about Vancouver?


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Is it just me, Or is this Robert Swift dude for Seattle the ugliest dude you've ever seen??


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> They've never done that. And thats why our defense sucks. :nonono:
> ...


In terms of what, how nice the city is????


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> Is it just me, Or is this Robert Swift dude for Seattle the ugliest dude you've ever seen??


I agree.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> Is it just me, Or is this Robert Swift dude for Seattle the ugliest dude you've ever seen??


He looks like Lindsey Lohan's ugly older brother


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

KINGS 78
SONICS 108

:sour: :dead: :uhoh: :upset:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> 
> 
> In terms of what, how nice the city is????


Yes. 

Would you recommend living there??


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes.
> ...


Hey I live in Vancouver too!! Great place to live, but you gotta live with the fact that we don't have a NBA team...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey I live in Vancouver too!! Great place to live, but you gotta live with the fact that we don't have a NBA team...


:greatjob:

Is it expensive or not?? 

Are there a lot of things to do?

Hows the weather??


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

NBA BOXSCORE


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Is it expensive or not?? 
No compared to bigger cities like Toronto and New York

Are there a lot of things to do?
Yep, lots of outdoor activities, great place for active ppl

Hows the weather??
Great during summers, rainy right now, sorta cold in winter. Better than east coast, but not as nice as Cali of course.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

How about crime??


Also about jobs?


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> :greatjob:
> ...


If you live in central Vancouver it's considerably expensive, but it's a GREAT place to live. B.C. in general is a very nice place to live, lots of things to do. You better like hockey if you consider coming here though.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> 
> 
> If you live in central Vancouver it's considerably expensive, but it's a GREAT place to live. B.C. in general is a very nice place to live, lots of things to do. *You better like hockey* if you consider coming here though.


I would probably get used to it.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

im originaly from serbia but i moved to vancouver and its very nice, except u dont get that many nba games


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> im originaly from serbia but i moved to vancouver and its very nice, except u dont get that many nba games


How long you've been living there?

I'm from Kosovo. :wave:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> How long you've been living there?
> ...



about 7 years now


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

can u speak serbian?


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

*Danny Fortson*

Nice one Seattle!

I knew we'd win!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> can u speak serbian?


I understand a lot of words.

I spoke very well when I was there. But if you don't speak it often, you forget some words. 

Kako si? Sta radis?


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Haha, it seems like there are more ppl from Vancouver than Sacramento on the Kings forum. Maybe we should move the team up here, and build a new arco.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> I understand a lot of words.
> ...


jesam dobro, ništa puno

if u want to talk serbia just pm me


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> Haha, it seems like there are more ppl from Vancouver than Sacramento on the Kings forum. Maybe we should move the team up here, and build a new arco.


lol yah add me to the club


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Is it just me... Or does Chris Webber shoot more when his shot is off than he does when his shot is on... For example, against Toronto, his shot was on, yet he passed alot... Against the Sonics, his shot was dispicible, yet he was like a black hole... What the hell is that?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> Is it just me... Or does Chris Webber shoot more when his shot is off than he does when his shot is on... For example, against Toronto, his shot was on, yet he passed alot... Against the Sonics, his shot was dispicible, yet he was like a black hole... What the hell is that?


i think he was trying to find his shot but he would have been more effective passing the ball instead


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Sacbee articles:*

Why don't they do it on the road? 

Kings notes: Just imagine the trade response: 'That's a rap' 

Mark Kreidler: Stojakovic paying price for his layoff


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> Is it just me... Or does Chris Webber shoot more when his shot is off than he does when his shot is on... For example, against Toronto, his shot was on, yet he passed alot... Against the Sonics, his shot was dispicible, yet he was like a black hole... What the hell is that?


C-Webb shouldn't even play on back to back nights, he is awful, his legs just aren't the same on back to backs. This has been the case in the last 3 yrs, and i think we would do just fine without him too. Against the mavs he had 21 pts on 10-17 shooting, and what do you know, next night he went 7-22 against the spurs, same situation as the last two nights.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

Vancouver did have a team, does anybody know why they moved to Memphis? Why not stay in Vancouver, there's obviously a fanbase there.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>tha supes</b>!
> Vancouver did have a team, does anybody know why they moved to Memphis? Why not stay in Vancouver, there's obviously a fanbase there.


it was the owners plan all along


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I turned the game off when it got to 90-69...I turned it back on a few minutes later and it was 98-69. That was one of the most painful games to watch:sour:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings.com: The Inside Dish - At Seattle


----------

